# Quints



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Bab'blin Brook Farm Willow gave birth to quints on May 1. All are doing well. I have pictures on my phone but not on my computer yet.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh wow! Congratulations!!

Are they all healthy? Can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's a lot of babies!!! Congrats 

Have you had quints before?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW! The most we have ever had is 4. Anxious to see pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

they are all healthy and growing just fine. No never had more than four before and I am so happy with her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

wow i can't imagine having that many


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics! I had a doe 2 years ago give birth to quints also and they all did great!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh look at those cuties!!! 
That's my girl! So happy for you and Willow!


----------

